# SE 2-Day Exam Problem 602



## Hromis1 (Nov 21, 2010)

For anyone working throught the NCEES new 2 day example problems. Problem 602 on the PM vertical Building portion.

On page 97 of the solution when the top and bottom flange force is being computed:

The solution "appears" to directly use the tension force of 2 kips, rather than 6kips for the "scaled" forces for a unit load of 3.04 kips per foot on the beam.

Am I missing something here? It realy does not change the answer. But the solution in the book then becomes very "Iffy"...ie the plat use ratio is pegged at 100%. It was at 97% using the way the solution is written up.

Just another example of a poor solution that I would never do in the real engineering world. But I want to make sure I am understanding the solution as NCEES has it written.

Anyone out there working these problems?


----------



## McEngr (Nov 21, 2010)

Hromis1 said:


> For anyone working throught the NCEES new 2 day example problems. Problem 602 on the PM vertical Building portion.
> On page 97 of the solution when the top and bottom flange force is being computed:
> 
> The solution "appears" to directly use the tension force of 2 kips, rather than 6kips for the "scaled" forces for a unit load of 3.04 kips per foot on the beam.
> ...


Hromis1, for some reason, it's taking more than 10 days to get my book. You must have jumped on getting a copy as soon as it came out. I will definitely tackle the problem with you when I get the book.

Just a little off topic here: What part of the Buckeye State are you from? I have several cousins that live in the Dayton, Springfield, Columbus area (several attending THE OSU).


----------



## patik83 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hromis1 said:


> For anyone working throught the NCEES new 2 day example problems. Problem 602 on the PM vertical Building portion.
> On page 97 of the solution when the top and bottom flange force is being computed:
> 
> The solution "appears" to directly use the tension force of 2 kips, rather than 6kips for the "scaled" forces for a unit load of 3.04 kips per foot on the beam.
> ...



Hromis1, I agree with you. I would solve the problem by adding 6.1k/2=3 k to the tensile flange, and subtracting 3k from the compression flange. It doesn't change the solution, since the axial force is so small, but it is an error.


----------

